# Problème de playlists qui ne s'affichent pas



## BourrinOman (16 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, 

Ca fait quelques temps que les playlists incluses dans mon Ipod Touch (morceaux récents, les 25 plus écoutés...) ne s'affichent pas ou s'affichent une fois au début puis disparaissent.

D'où peut venir le problème et comment le régler ?


----------



## moderno31 (20 Juin 2020)

C'est sans doute un problème de synchronisation. Si tu as activé iCloud normalement, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problèmes.
Tu es client Music ? 
Je suis client iTunes Match pour avoir ma bibliothèque musicale sur tous mes appareils


----------

